# What's the best wheel size for beginners ?



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I've heard it said that 29ers are better for beginners than smaller wheels because they have better rollover, more bb drop, are more stable through corners, etc. I am not sure this is true, but given that I was an experienced rider before the advent of 29ers, it's hard for me to say. I learned to mtn bike on 26" wheels and didn't have anything bigger to compare them to. I started riding 26ers in 1987, and before that 20"/24" wheel bmx bikes. 

Last summer my cousin visited. He's done some riding, but it's been scattered over the years and not very consistent. On a whim, I gave him 3 bikes in a row to 'demo' briefly. They were all rigid bikes with rigid forks - 26, 27.5, and 29" wheels. After 3 laps on the 3 different wheel sizes, he picked the 27.5" bike. He is 6'2".

My wife has started riding off-road a bit too. She's 5'9". On the 27.5" bike, she feels way too high up and unsafe. Her favorite bike for singletracking right now is a 24" wheel bmx cruiser with 6 speeds. It's our 'project' bike. She does not want to try 29" wheels, given that 27.5" wheels already feel too big. She feels safe on 24" wheels because they maneuver quickly and are easier to control for her. 

It's interesting to me what people gravitate to, given 4 wheel size choices. What do you all think ? What wheel size did you learn to ride on ? Is it different from what you are on now ? Does the wheel size you're on help or hinder your skills ? What would you change ?

I almost never do 2 rides in a row on the same bike. I switch back and forth between 24,26,27.5 and 29" wheels on every ride so personally, the fit and geometry of my different bikes is more important than the wheel size.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

As you said, I think "appropriate" wheel size and frame geometry depends on what the rider is comfortable with. I started on 26" because that's what was available 10 years ago. I'm 5'11" and a 29er with a slack head angle and short chainstays feels right to me now.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

A lot more than wheel size goes into a bike, frame design being a biggie.
I'm used to 26" wheels but can see how bigger wheels could roll better over the trail chatter - and sacrifice some snappiness at tight corners and wrestling the bike over obstacles.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

The wheel size doesn't have much to do with how high off the ground you are. It's all bottom-bracket height, which can be designed into a frame independent of wheel size.

Here's a big discussion about that:
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/feels-likes-im-too-high-up-29er-840841.html

I think something psychological or optical-illusionary is going on.



> She feels safe on 24" wheels because they maneuver quickly and are easier to control for her.


That's the key -- what you want to do with the bike -- not your body size. My 5' wife rode the smallest Trek Cali (29") at SE Bike Expo, and it fit her beautifully.

All else being equal, a smaller wheel will turn better, and a bigger wheel will roll easier. That said, geometry makes a big difference. My 29" corners way better than my old cheap 26".


----------



## andy4d (Feb 27, 2013)

I am a 26" all the way, I am happy to sacrifice comfort for being more nimble on the trails.


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

When i was shopping around for my first bike I went back and forth between 26 and 29er and didn't feel safer or more comfortable on either, it really just came down to the frame design for that. I went 29er because I valued the rollover comfort and climb over the nimbleness of the 26. I do a lot of xc like paths and not too many difficult singletracks so I also figured the larger wheel base would be more apt for my type of riding. So far no complaints at all though. Loving the 29er


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wheel size and bicycle fit is a very personal thing. for your wife, if the 24" wheels feel good to her, then that is what she sould ride. As she gains more experience, she may find that 26", 27.5, or 29" wheels are better for her.

The important thing is that she is riding. Does it really matter what size wheels she or any other person is riding?

Words to live by: Put some fun between your legs and ride!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm with p08757. 

The best wheel size is the one that gets the rider out on the trail. Which is to say, is usually the one that "feels" the best to that particular rider.


----------



## dss8653 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm relatively new to mountain biking. Only experience on a 26 was riding both around the shop parking lots as I was test riding both 26 & 29's. I ended up going with a 29 for my first mountain bike and have no regrets.


----------



## Wyrd (Feb 28, 2013)

I a newbie But I Just got a new talon 29er


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

This will probably sound stupid but I just can't get past the look of those huge rims. I did ride a Trek Sawyer in the parking lot of my LBS and it did feel different but I couldn't tell what was different. I am not sure if that makes sense to anyone. Of course it is a completely different bike from my 08 Komodo, the only bike I have owned. So different I have no idea where the good and bad changes were. I am comfortable on 26" wheels though. I think for my next bike I am gonna build up a 26" On One Inbred in the SS full rigid flavor. I keep hearing that rigid bikes will force you to develop skills or suffer the consequences. Sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I started on 26" wheels and will likely stay on 26" wheels. I've ridden 29ers before and really didn't care for the feel of them at all. There are some tight switchbacks on some of my favorite trails around here, so I like how the 26er handles them. I would like to try a 27.5 at some point, but I don't think I will ever own a 29er.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Get your wife an adjustable seatpost, or just simply drop her seat post before the descend. When she sit on the descend on the high position saddle, her CG is pretty much at the highest on the bike, dropping the saddle definitely lower the CG quite a bit, but best is to drop the saddle and keep her butt off the saddle on the descend. This way the CG is at the lowest, pedals.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Highly biased opinion:

I'm a firm believer that a 29er FS is a beginner's secret weapon. It will make people doubt you are a beginner, seriously. If your wife doesn't believe so, find her a girlfriend, pref a beginner, with a 29er FS for her to ride with... seeing the results will change her mind.

I'm willing to bet if she's having trouble riding stuff you are, and keeping up, and wants to measure her progress up against you, that a 29er will be like an almost instant skill up. Have her rent a nice one for a nice long ride, long enough to get accustomed to it. Get her to ride things she's familiar with, then take her to things she has trouble riding or doesn't think she's ready to ride and see what the cheater wheels do for her. When she goes back to her 24" wheels, some of that confidence might carry over. That confidence that gets her to attempt things and ride things easier, gets her to learn by doing.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

She's already tried 27.5, and didn't like it. I am pretty sure (and so is she) that she wouldn't like 29" wheels either. At this point, she seems to favor quick steering more than stability, which is why the 24" wheels work for her. One of these days she needs to do some serious test riding and determine which wheel size works best for her. I have a feeling it will be 26" over the long run.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

My last 26er felt MUCH lower than my current 26er. It had a 1.1 inch lower bottom bracket, which is pretty huge for bb difference. 

If she was 4'9 or something the 24's might make sense.. but at 5'9 shes really just missing out on tons of modern/better bike gear that 26ers offer.


----------



## Lost Biker StL (Feb 21, 2013)

I am almost 5'6 and the first bike I bought was a 29er and never even rode a 26 inch bike so I cannot comment on them but I think the size and geometry is what is going to be a big difference. I had one shop try to put me on a medium 29er because that is what they had in stock and it did feel way to big for my size but once I was able to test a small it felt much better and I have not looked back since.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

the 29er is good if you are an advanced rider because uphill is harder to pedal a 29er (thats the problem here very step terrain)

edit: thats the good thing about here


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe 29er frames typically have geo that reduces crashing by a significant amount and requires less input to ride fast and through technical sections. They can be more stable at speed, have more climbing traction, not launch you over the bars as much, and gives a feel that seems closer and better connected to the ground. Basically, the side effects from longer wheelbase, longer chainstays, and greater BB drop. It may promote a more upright riding position that many casual and beginners opt for, since it has a higher stack height, when compared to a 26" with similar HA and fork travel.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I race XC and this little dude (12yo) always ends up passing me on his size small29er hardtail. And every time people talk about short people cant ride 29ers i roll my eyes so hard I nearly pass-out...


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Fuglio said:


> I race XC and this little dude (12yo) always ends up passing me on his size small29er hardtail. And every time people talk about short people cant ride 29ers i roll my eyes so hard I nearly pass-out...


Lol, it's not for everyone, racing is different though. Not everyone should ride 29ers. Short or tall, they should ride the bike that fit their riding needs.

Noobs and racers like and can benefit from 29ers, but 29ers are far from the answer to all prayers bike choice, too many downside.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> I race XC and this little dude (12yo) always ends up passing me on his size small29er hardtail. And every time people talk about short people cant ride 29ers i roll my eyes so hard I nearly pass-out...


Haha. I hear that story all the time. So true. My friend on his smaller wheeled SS hates that (kids on big wheels passing him in XC races).



mimi1885 said:


> Lol, it's not for everyone, racing is different though. Not everyone should ride 29ers. Short or tall, they should ride the bike that fit their riding needs.
> 
> Noobs and racers like and can benefit from 29ers, but 29ers are far from the answer to all prayers bike choice, too many downside.


I typically make pretty big posts, since I add both sides of the argument, but I'm more or less just tired of these posts and am intentionally only giving one side of the story. I would've said that 29ers are heavier, slow to accelerate, harder to get air on, lack pop and responsiveness, and went on about how the geo found on 29ers is another story. Skill can make up for a lot of the advantages that the 29er wheels offer, yet skill can't really make up for the acceleration, ability to get massive air, and general fun factor you get from having some "pop" and responsiveness. Money can sort of fix those problems though, with high performance 29er carbon wheels, tires, a tubeless system, and components to speed and lighten it up.

In the end, you are basically buying performance with 29ers, rather than working for it with smaller wheels, sometimes paying for it with blood and broken bones. Some people consider minimizing the amount of payment with blood and broken bones as the smart idea, especially if they have the cash and need to stay healthy to support their family and the fun/happiness they get from them. Don't wanna start stereotyping what kind of people may prefer riding 26"; maybe saying they're a bit daring and reckless is as far as I'd go.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> In the end, you are basically buying performance with 29ers, rather than working for it with smaller wheels, sometimes paying for it with blood and broken bones.


Huh? Two different animals. Bring the XC bike to a feature filled trail and you'll be working for that pop. rather then just buying performance with a 26er.

In the end there are too many riding styles for a do it all bike. plus there's people like me that like XC and freeride.... my point is that height wont dictate wheel size.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Fuglio said:


> .. my point is that height wont dictate wheel size.


Yes, it's true, as along as it fit. Just because some 12 yr old and five foot nothing racers are on 29er it does not mean it's for everyone. An Asian dude 5'4" tall with short legs and long torso noob, ain't going not comfortably fit any small 29ers regardless of the number of short racers who ride 29er.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

shorter crank arms longer stem


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> My wife has started riding off-road a bit too. She's 5'9". On the 27.5" bike, she feels way too high up and unsafe. Her favorite bike for singletracking right now is a 24" wheel bmx cruiser with 6 speeds. It's our 'project' bike. She does not want to try 29" wheels, given that 27.5" wheels already feel too big. She feels safe on 24" wheels because they maneuver quickly and are easier to control for her.


When people are going on and on about how wonderful 26" is, I ask "If 26" is so great, maybe 24" would be even better". It seems in this case it really is


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> An Asian dude 5'4" tall with short legs and long torso noob, ain't going not comfortably fit any small 29ers regardless of the number of short racers who ride 29er.


That Trek Cali will fit most anyone who wants to ride 29". The smallest is advertised as 14", but the notes say the actual size is 13". My wife is 5' and Oriental incidentally, and it fit her better than her 26" Trek 4300. I have a friend also 5' that got the 15.5" Cali because the 14" was too small. Interestingly, it has the same standover height as the 14".


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Danielrg_usa said:


> This will probably sound stupid but I just can't get past the look of those huge rims. I did ride a Trek Sawyer in the parking lot of my LBS and it did feel different but I couldn't tell what was different. I am not sure if that makes sense to anyone. Of course it is a completely different bike from my 08 Komodo, the only bike I have owned. So different I have no idea where the good and bad changes were. I am comfortable on 26" wheels though. I think for my next bike I am gonna build up a 26" On One Inbred in the SS full rigid flavor. I keep hearing that rigid bikes will force you to develop skills or suffer the consequences. Sounds like a challenge to me.


better be a fixed gear with roadie cleats


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

My point is you don't have to have a 29er, it's a tool just like everything else. 29er is just as good as 26, and 650b find one that fits you. I own(ed) 2 Niner's one FS and one HT if they are "must have" then the majority of my bikes would be 29ers but they are not. I have 3 650bs, and lords know how many 26. 

I find that 29 are pretty good but I can live without it. They are like I said good for noobs and racers. 

Racers can build them up light and the little extra roll-ability usually just enough for most xc race courses. 

Noobs can take advantage of the stability and extra traction as well as cheaper HT price. It suits noobs well because there's no need to really lean into the corners like smaller wheels Mtb. As the skill improve they may want to look into more fun bikes like 26 FS trail bikes. 

Between the 3 wheel size bikes, if I have to pick only one, then 29er would be my last choice. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

DennisF said:


> When people are going on and on about how wonderful 26" is, I ask "If 26" is so great, maybe 24" would be even better".


When people are going on and on about how wonderful 29" is, I ask "If 29" is so great, maybe 36" would be even better".


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

perttime said:


> When people are going on and on about how wonderful 29" is, I ask "If 29" is so great, maybe 36" would be even better".


Too bad height dictates wheel size and you can't fit a short legged long torso'd Russian on it.

  

One designer found a way to make it work on the road bike side of things. See this link


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

perttime said:


> When people are going on and on about how wonderful 29" is, I ask "If 29" is so great, maybe 36" would be even better".


DUDE! Your right then just mix the two together and get the best of both worlds. 36Er on the front 24" on the rear! It would roll so smooth and have pop and playfullness. I can see it in my minds eye. Its the pennyfarthing of the 21st century!


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its 26" for me


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> DUDE! Your right then just mix the two together and get the best of both worlds. 36Er on the front 24" on the rear! It would roll so smooth and have pop and playfullness. I can see it in my minds eye. Its the pennyfarthing of the 21st century!


I've thought about that -- the reverse actually. They make motorcycles with smaller front wheels for better cornering.

It would make sense for hardtail especially. It would have the big wheel in the back for rolling over stuff. In the front where you have suspension, go with the small wheel for less weight and better cornering.

From what little experience I have had, I think good-quality strong, light wheels become more important on bigger formats. I guarantee that a 29er with 1600gram-per-set wheels will outmaneuver my 26" Schwinn


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I went on a mtb related trip this weekend. We scheduled a fun tecnical ride for saturday and an XC race on sunday. I took both my el mariachi 29 er and my camber 26er. On saturday I took the camber. I felt like a 8 yr old kid in disneyland riding through the switchbacks and getting air on the 26er. It has been my funnest ride ever! On sunday I took the 29 for the race wich was basically a long climb and non tecnical dirt roads. Placed 6 out of 100 and had a blast. Both wheels are great and each have their place.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

DennisF said:


> I've thought about that -- the reverse actually. They make motorcycles with smaller front wheels for better cornering.
> 
> It would make sense for hardtail especially. It would have the big wheel in the back for rolling over stuff. In the front where you have suspension, go with the small wheel for less weight and better cornering.
> 
> From what little experience I have had, I think good-quality strong, light wheels become more important on bigger formats. I guarantee that a 29er with 1600gram-per-set wheels will outmaneuver my 26" Schwinn


Something like this?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> Something like this?


Hell yea!!! It just needs a dropper post 800mm bars and a 50mm stem. Then youll have a steampunk pennyfarthing


----------



## enyceckk101 (Mar 6, 2013)

6 feet+ should get 29er. Imo 6 feet on a 26" looks weird.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> I race XC and this little dude (12yo) always ends up passing me on his size small29er hardtail. And every time people talk about short people cant ride 29ers i roll my eyes so hard I nearly pass-out...


every time people talk about bikes being fast vs people being fast, I also roll my eyes. My 5ft tall wife would not be comfortable on a 29er bike. To get frame sizes small with such huge wheel sizes, compromises are made. she rides a 24" now, and she likes the size.

last olympics 1st place, 5'6" women, 26er mtn bike.

The great guru has Sheldon Brown has written that ideally, peopel of different sizes should be matched to different wheel sizes, not just frame sizes. I believe him.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

last time I checked, in the under $1300 hardtail category.. 26ers are 2 lbs lighter bike / $$ spent. This is a huge penalty. 2lbs matters much more to a racer than any 26er vs 29er. 

Also, if you do search on here, you will find many people consider 26ers as more fun even if tehy are slower. I think this is the most important factor for 95% of bikers.


----------



## DeniDoman (Aug 11, 2012)

There is no difference, i think. You should focus on your heigh and cycling style. If you 190+, i think 29er will be better solution.


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

enyceckk101 said:


> 6 feet+ should get 29er. Imo 6 feet on a 26" looks weird.


 I have an uncle who is 6'4" and he just got a 29er for the same reason. He absolutely loves it.


----------

